# [SOLVED] Unclaimed hardware in lshw

## freke

Hi,

I'm installing my PCEngines APU2c4 and have the following piece of hw in lshw:

```
*-serial UNCLAIMED

             description: SMBus

             product: FCH SMBus Controller

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]

             physical id: 14

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.0

             version: 42

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             configuration: latency=0
```

It's probably not going to be used anytime soon, but I'd like to have everything up and running.

Any ideas as to what I'm missing in the kernel?

lspci -v

```
00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 42)

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller

        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel
```

Also noticed I have the (more or less) same serial/SMBus unclaimed on my older APU1d4

```
00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] SBx00 SMBus Controller

        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel
```

Last edited by freke on Tue Jun 20, 2017 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szatox

```
        *-serial

             description: SMBus

             product: FCH SMBus Controller

             vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]

             physical id: 14

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.0

             version: 13

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             configuration: driver=piix4_smbus latency=0

             resources: irq:0

```

You're welcome.

I have a different mobo, but linux drivers are reasonably generic, so it should do the trick. Or at least give you a hint on digging through menuconfig.

----------

## charles17

 *freke wrote:*   

> I'm installing my PCEngines APU2c4 and have the following piece of hw in lshw:

 What about running lshw from latest https://sysresccd.org?

----------

## PrSo

```
00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 42) 

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller 

        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel
```

IMHO the "sp5100_tco" kernel module is adequate for this device.

It is AMD/ATI SP5100 Timer/Watchdog, in kernel config:

Device Drivers -> Watchdog Timer Support -> AMD/ATI SP5100 Timer/Watchdog

----------

## freke

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Jaglover

Here's how I do install on new unknown to me hardware. First SystemRescueCD as install media, using the latest kernel (alternative kernel from boot menu). From there I run lspci -nnk > /root/lspci to have a record of PCI hardware. When in doubt I will look it up at cateee.net using PCI ID from previous command.

For instance:

```
00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus [8086:a123] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus [1849:a123]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

```

The PCI ID's of interest are obviously 8086:a123 and 1849:a123.

cateee.net tells me 8086:a123 driver has been in kernel since 3.18.

----------

## Ant P.

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ will tell you what driver a given device uses.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ will tell you what driver a given device uses.

 

It has been abandoned by maintainer for years. Newer hardware is missing.

----------

